# Help with beginning form



## MossyOakMan08 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm new to bowhunting and I will be buying my first compound bow soon. What are some things to help on with my form. Mainly anchor position and how my release hand should look like.

Thanks guys


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

not a sales pitch by any means, but my website www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com covers those exact topics along with all of the important fundamentals which will give you a solid foundation as a new shooter. It's worth a look.

-Adam


----------



## MossyOakMan08 (Apr 15, 2010)

adam Guggisberg said:


> not a sales pitch by any means, but my website www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com covers those exact topics along with all of the important fundamentals which will give you a solid foundation as a new shooter. It's worth a look.
> 
> -Adam


Thanks alot! I have been looking online for some helpful videos


----------

